# Is there any ‘logical’ reason to not cut off several inches on this new rod?



## Doughboy1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Well....I used it for a couple more days and it didn’t bother me as much. Guess... I’ll keep it this way for a while. 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

If you had an old rod to sacrifice, you could Dremel out the short section between the wraps, cut a piece off the old rod and use it for an insert. epoxy together with wrap meeting wrap. If it's still too long after that, then just cut it off again and plug the hole.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I had one of our MS members build a spinning rod for me with the butt extended such that it rests against my forearm when I'm fighting big cats on the Saginaw river. It just gives me additional leverage and purchase and is less tiring than trying to hold the rod with just my hand


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

frenchriver1 said:


> I had one of our MS members build a spinning rod for me with the butt extended such that it rests against my forearm when I'm fighting big cats on the Saginaw river. It just gives me additional leverage and purchase and is less tiring than trying to hold the rod with just my hand


Agree. With the extra length that butt section rests perfectly on the forearm. For me it makes for better hook sets when jigging. I try to pull their heads off 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

All my big fish rods, surf, steelhead rod were made to where the butt capis just forward of me elbow. No reason ( for me anyway) to extend beyond for spinning.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

koditten said:


> Why do so many spinning rods come with that stupid long butt grips. I hate them as well. I actually would rather use a fly rod with a spinning reel before using one of those monstrosities.
> 
> Cut it off and never look back.


It is a leverage thing for landing fish by yourself much like a solo angler would in a tournament. The butt end typically should extend near your elbow. That allows toy to horse a fish through weeds or control a fish one handed while you reach the for the net or try to land the fish one haded. The split handles are popular for weight reduction and proper balance with the reel.


----------

